# Puppy lays down on "walks"



## AlexandEmmett (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi!
I just brought a 10 week old Shih-tzu home, and he seems to hate the leash. I live in an apartment so it is unavoidable for the time being. He is fine when it is on while he pees, but once we start walking he lays down after a few steps and won't go any farther despite coaxing and treats. 
Any suggestions? I don't pull on the leash but sometimes if I jiggle it a little loosely he comes but not all the time. Is he just too young to learn?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Let him wear it in the house under direct supervision at all times (ie-he is not out of your sight at all.) It can get stuck/tangled and kill him. But it is good for him to step on it, feel the occasional tension. That'll help.

Make sure the treats you are offering are high value.

Don't take him where other dogs may have been until he is fully vaccinated. Since you are in an apartment, I'd probably carry him to a spot that is out of the way. Let him do his piddle/poop and walk him a few feet then carry him back until vaccinated. Practice leash walking inside w/lots of treats.


----------



## puppydoctor (Apr 10, 2010)

A dog is never too young to learn, just like a baby is never too young to recognizes shapes and colors

I have had many clients ask me this exact question before. You should walk with him with the leash DO not use it indoors, The reason being the dog is very dependant on the leash and soon thinks the leash is the one walking him not the master.

While walking the dog He should be walking behind You, not in front leading the way and defiantly not laying down.

To coap with a laying down dog I would suggest taking the leash (being a straight leash not a retractable), And then wrapping it around your hand until you have no slack in the leash from you and your dog. 

You hand should be to your side horizontal of your hip, and try walking him then. DO not drag the dog across the floor simply (make a PSSTTT noise) and tug the leash and start walking.

I hope this helps Alex and Emmett


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Sigh. 

Puppies often do the lie down or sit down and don't move when they are young. It usually fades by the time they are about 5 months old. They are easily overwhelmed outside, it can be a pretty crazy place if they aren't used to it. Noises, smells etc can cause them to shut down for short periods. It is part of their normal puppy development in their brains.

You can wait it out or you can take a toy he likes with you, or use a stick, a small plastic water bottle and wave it a bit infront of his face at his level and then toss it a foot or two and see if the movement will get him to follow. Don't force it and be patient. Give it a couple of weeks and you may be suprised that your previous hesitant puppy is now all over the place and you have to switch up your training yet again...lol.


----------

